# New to AT - Stillwater, MN



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Captain1221. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to archery talk!!!!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everybody! Great forums.


:darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT fellow minnesotan:wav::cheers::welcomesign:


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome. From another Minnesotan


----------

